# Over protective!



## Layla

I think i must be way over protective with Charlie and Ethan, 

All of Charlies friends play out in the streets, they call for her now and again but i wont let her out on the street, only in the garden.

Plus, most of the girls in her class walk to school on there own, I wont let her to this either, even tho we only live about 5 mins away!

She is 9, at what age do you think i should be letting her do all this, i still see her as my little girl and i dont want her to go out in case something happens to her, but then i know if i dont give her some slack she will rebel anyways!

What do you think, is 9 to young?

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

By that age i was walking to school myself 10 mins away.

Maybe you could start walking her halfway, and when you feel comfortable start letting her go all the way herself. You could also make sure she always has a friend to walk with to school


----------



## Layla

What about Ethan tho? Coz i go to teh school to take him, he is 7, could they walk together or is he to young?

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think Ethan would still need walking there with you.

Dunno, stuck for suggestions now lol


----------



## beanie

I don't think you are being too overprotective, I doubt Seren will be allowed out till she is 42 :)

Perhaps arrange with Charlie that she could meet her friends half way?? Then she could walk on ahead with her mates, you could still see yher and walk Ethan to school??

God I am dreading this stage - I want to wrap Seren up in cotton wool forever


----------



## Tam

Jade is 8 and we are the same as you hun, Jade would not be aloud to walk to school at her age, norr would I have her playing in the streets. 

She can have friends round, and she can have friends to play in the garden, but no way will I have her out of my sight, it is too dangerous in my eyes and if that makes me over protective then so be it..........there has been an attempted abduction in the past 6 months and just last week a man was caught taking pictures of kids during the play time, and when reported to the police, there was a complaint from another school about the same thing.

Nowadays you have to be so bloody careful, and don't ask me at what age it changes and I will start to let Jade 'out' or to walk to school alone or with friends, as it is something that will just have to be played by ear. Maybe when she is about 11 and a bit more mature and aware of things (i.e what's abnormal behaviour towards you from strangers) then she will be given more independence, but I need to know she is safe and I need her to feel safe!

It is not about not trusting your kids, it is about not trusting a few weirdos in society for me! 

Sorry if that sounds negative, but when you get letters sent home from school about these above mentioned incidents, the last thing you are going to do is let your kids out alone!

I am happy making sure my little girl is as safe as I can make her!


----------



## Layla

Thing is, most of Charlies friends are boys! so im not sure i want her hanging about with them just yet, 

God i really hate this stage! i wasnt going to let her out untill she started comp, but i think i might need to give her some slack before that now..

I will prob start with little steps, let her play out the front garden instead of the back so she can see and talk to her mates, then i will go from there..

xx


----------



## Jo

I have just started letting Emily out to call for her friends, 1 of her close friends is 10 and lives on the street opposite me, the others houses are all within shouting distance
She only plays on the street directly in front of our house otherwise it is in her friends gardens
I hated doing it but could see how lonley she was getting by being confined to the garden so i decided to giver her a bit of slack

I gave her my old mobile so i can keep tabs on her all the time, i set the alarm on it for her to come in as a checkpoint if you like

I sometimes let her walk to school on her own but again i watch her cross over and see her walk more or less into school( street opposite) and i send her when there is loads of people i know walking that way

If i had my way i would keep her in the house until she was 30 LOL

I think it all depends on the area your live in to be honest, how busy the roads are etc...
we live on a little estate without a lot of traffic and you can spot straightaway if there is a stranger among us( god that sounds like league of gentlemen!!!!!)


----------



## Tam

Jo said:


> I have just started letting Emily out to call for her friends, 1 of her close friends is 10 and lives on the street opposite me, the others houses are all within shouting distance
> She only plays on the street directly in front of our house otherwise it is in her friends gardens
> I hated doing it but could see how lonley she was getting by being confined to the garden so i decided to giver her a bit of slack
> 
> I gave her my old mobile so i can keep tabs on her all the time, i set the alarm on it for her to come in as a checkpoint if you like
> 
> I sometimes let her walk to school on her own but again i watch her cross over and see her walk more or less into school( street opposite) and i send her when there is loads of people i know walking that way
> 
> If i had my way i would keep her in the house until she was 30 LOL
> 
> I think it all depends on the area your live in to be honest, how busy the roads are etc...
> we live on a little estate without a lot of traffic and *you can spot straightaway if there is a stranger among us( god that sounds like league of gentlemen!!!!!) *

 
:rofl:


----------



## Jo

Are you a local Tam?????

LMAO trying to write a nice post and thats what you pick up on>???

Sorry Layla don't mean to hijack


----------



## Tam

Sorry it tiggled me! LOL!!

I am a londoner babe.....soon to be in brummy land tho :wacko: :dohh: (we are moving).


----------



## Layla

lol thats ok, 

The roads here are not busy, but they are not quiet either. there is always traffic going along on them, but its not a constant chain if you get what i mean. I think iw ill do what some of you said, let her walk along in front with her mate and i will walk Ethan.
In September Ethan will start juniors so i will prob let him walk to school and back with Charlie.

I still dont like it tho, not one little bit! lol

xx


----------



## Jo

WEll ya see thats the differance really, getting back to the post
I live in a small village wheras you live in a huge city, so the balence shifts i think on how safe our children are when out and about

But thats not to say i don't have a knot everytime she goes out



> am a londoner babe.....soon to be in brummy land tho :wacko: :dohh: (we are moving).

Yeah i read that, what a big move hun


----------



## Jo

Sorry Layla was writing that to Tam

Have you an old mobile you could maybe let her have?
just stretch the boundries a little bit for her, I started by just letting Emily play just outside the gate , then if she behaved and didn't push it i let her go a bit further


----------



## Layla

yeah the mobile thing is a good idea, altho she would prob ring her nan and use all the credit as soon as she got it lol

xx


----------



## Tam

Yeah I agree about where you live coming into play, hence there is no way at the moment I would have it any other way with Jade.


----------



## Jo

Layla you might be surprised with the mobile credit
I know i was I put Emily £5 on about 6 weeks ago and she still has about£1 left which i was really surprised about


----------



## Vic

I don't think you are being overprotective at all. It's a scary world out there and you are right to be doing it in little stages. 

I don't really want Eva going alone until she starts the comp either but I'll have to see how it goes like you!! Hope it works itself out. Is the school far? x


----------



## Vic

Just saw that you said it is 5mins away. That's not TOO bad then, but maybe you could follow her hahaha


----------

